# TRIPle Your TRIP



## Platinum Interchange (May 1, 2013)

One week with friends,
One week with family,
One week with ??

For weeks deposited 11 months in advance, you are eligible to receive two Bonus weeks**: 
1.One Exchange full week or partial week (partial exchanges at select participating resorts only) can only be booked 2 years or less after the arrival date of the deposit; depending upon availability.
2.The 1st Bonus week* can only be booked 90 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange (full or partial week - partial exchanges at select participating resorts only); depending upon availability.
3.The 2nd Bonus week* can only be booked 45 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange (full or partial week - partial exchanges at select participating resorts only); depending upon availability.
The three weeks (regular Exchange and two Bonus) expire 2 years after the arrival date of the deposit.
*Bonus week is recognized as non-holiday week. Bonus week can exchange into a holiday week for an upgrade fee.


3 Perfect Vacays
Thanks to PI


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Oct 22, 2014)

Platinum Interchange said:


> One week with friends,
> One week with family,
> One week with ??
> 
> ...



Does platinum interchange still have their three for one special?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Oct 22, 2014)

*Platinum Interchange Triple Play*

The "Triple Play" Special Offer applies to certain times of the year at certain resorts. Please call one of our Vacation Counselors at 877-854-2324 to see if your week qualifies!
Steve McMains
Reservations Manager
Platinum Interchange


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 2, 2015)

This is being offered again !!!   What a great deal 

Check their website for details!


----------

